# Drivers in Cairo



## wraith

Hi All!

if a car with driver were to be unavailable as part of the relocation package, what would be my next best option to get one privately?

Does anyone know how it works and an idea of the potential cost per month?

Any reference to trusted agencies/operators/independent (but trustworthy!) drivers would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Cheers


----------



## MensEtManus

The below is a repost and modified to include more info.


Driver salary varies by location. I can provide some examples for Alexandria.

1) A newbie type of private driver can cost around 800LE / month for 8-10hr shift
2) A more experienced type of driver can ask for over 1000LE /month for an 8-10hr shift.

Obviously the above can vary given your needs. English speaking might add another 500LE on top of the aforementioned salaries.

Advice:
1) In Egypt, a driving license can be issued for "private driving." It is better to hire someone that is in the mindset of being a "private" driver.

2) You should plan on having your driver sign some paperwork regarding the car. We also typically have them sign on blank paper. You can never trust anyone because one day if you decide to give your driver the keys to the car and you are not actually monitoring him, then be prepared for any type of scenario. He can run away with the car, he can deliver goods for his account, he can run errands for himself, and even take his family out for a spin.

3) Hire older males, it decreases the chance of them wanting to play it like Don Juan or drive like maniacs.

4) Ask for references.

5) Find out where he lives (actually have to visit!).

Finding a driver:
1) Ask Friends
2) Post an ad in Al-Ahram newspaper (fridays or sundays are best) or el-waseet (published mondays) 


Another very good advice by MS: She said why don't you just ask the company to at least help you find a driver if they can't afford to provide a driver.


----------



## wraith

MensEtManus said:


> The below is a repost and modified to include more info.
> 
> 
> Driver salary varies by location. I can provide some examples for Alexandria.
> 
> 1) A newbie type of private driver can cost around 800LE / month for 8-10hr shift
> 2) A more experienced type of driver can ask for over 1000LE /month for an 8-10hr shift.
> 
> Obviously the above can vary given your needs. English speaking might add another 500LE on top of the aforementioned salaries.
> 
> Advice:
> 1) In Egypt, a driving license can be issued for "private driving." It is better to hire someone that is in the mindset of being a "private" driver.
> 
> 2) You should plan on having your driver sign some paperwork regarding the car. We also typically have them sign on blank paper. You can never trust anyone because one day if you decide to give your driver the keys to the car and you are not actually monitoring him, then be prepared for any type of scenario. He can run away with the car, he can deliver goods for his account, he can run errands for himself, and even take his family out for a spin.
> 
> 3) Hire older males, it decreases the chance of them wanting to play it like Don Juan or drive like maniacs.
> 
> 4) Ask for references.
> 
> 5) Find out where he lives (actually have to visit!).
> 
> Finding a driver:
> 1) Ask Friends
> 2) Post an ad in Al-Ahram newspaper (fridays or sundays are best) or el-waseet (published mondays)
> 
> 
> Another very good advice by MS: She said why don't you just ask the company to at least help you find a driver if they can't afford to provide a driver.



Very useful, thanks!
Yes, I will ask the company, but I wanted to have an idea against which I can benchmark the response I get. I don't want to end up paying triple the market to some cousin of a colleague 

One further question, I thought the car would be of the driver, but reading your post (specifically Advice nr.2) I now get the impression I would be the owner of the car :confused2: how does it work? 

Thanks for your help!
Cheers


----------



## kevinthegulf

wraith said:


> Very useful, thanks!
> Yes, I will ask the company, but I wanted to have an idea against which I can benchmark the response I get. I don't want to end up paying triple the market to some cousin of a colleague
> 
> One further question, I thought the car would be of the driver, but reading your post (specifically Advice nr.2) I now get the impression I would be the owner of the car :confused2: how does it work?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> Cheers


As I understand here in Cairo my boss hires a car & driver for his family as he lives out in Katemaya and he pays 3000LE/month for Sun to Thurs of 10 hr days, with a 1.6L car, no need for weekend as he is around
rgds


----------



## MensEtManus

My apologies I misunderstood, I was talking about driver only.

If you want a driver with a car, I say the prices jump quite a lot. They probably in the 3500LE range per month for a toyota corolla with A/C type of car. That was a quick price I picked up from the local waseet. You'd need to grab the waseet and check. 

Try to also do the math regarding buying a car (you can pay the car over 1-5 years period here in Egypt with rates as low as 6.5% and as high as 15%). It can turn out that the interest payment of your car will be in the range of 2000LE or so.


----------



## GM1

Here you can find ewaseet online: eWaseet: Waseet newspaper online website - buy sell and get informed online


----------

